# 1937 Elgin Skylark totally restored. How much is it worth?



## Christi Wengerd (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi:
What would a 1937 Elgin Skylark totally restored be valued at?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

more than some, less than others 

Can't say without lots of pictures, post some up and you'll get some opinions.


----------



## Christi Wengerd (Apr 23, 2018)

It is beautiful! just a ballpark idea please


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2018)

$500-$4000


----------



## kreika (Apr 23, 2018)

Boys or Girls? Correct or custom restoration? Lots of factors. Try using the search tool for 1937 Skylark and see if you get any hits.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2018)

kreika said:


> Boys or Girls? Correct or custom restoration? Lots of factors. Try using the search tool for 1937 Skylark and see if you get any hits.



Boy's or girl's?


----------



## Christi Wengerd (Apr 23, 2018)

kreika said:


> Boys or Girls? Correct or custom restoration? Lots of factors. Try using the search tool for 1937 Skylark and see if you get any hits.


----------



## Christi Wengerd (Apr 23, 2018)

It is a girls bike. Total repaint and rechrome. Has the right seat, atlas tires, speedometer. light and right kickstand


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2018)

Christi Wengerd said:


> It is a girls bike. Total repaint and rechrome. Has the right seat, atlas tires, speedometer. light and right kickstand



If it has the speedo pod,then it could be a 36 and worth substantially more. Only used one year. You really need to post pics of the bike. There is no other way to put an approximate value on it.


----------



## catfish (Apr 23, 2018)

A photo is worth a thousand words. No photo = nothing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2018)

As the others said a lot of small variables can add up to large price discrepancies. Unfortunately the term "restored" can have a lot of different meanings. Post up the pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 23, 2018)

Christi Wengerd said:


> It is a girls bike. Total repaint and rechrome. Has the right seat, atlas tires, speedometer. light and right kickstand




Who did the resto, and when was it done?


----------



## kreika (Apr 23, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Boy's or girl's?




Sorry not an Elgin guy. :eek:


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 23, 2018)

Maybe Restored by Dale's restorations Las Vegas? Yeah no pics, no good


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> Maybe Restored by Dale's restorations Las Vegas? Yeah no pics, no good


----------



## catfish (Apr 23, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> Maybe Restored by Dale's restorations Las Vegas? Yeah no pics, no good




I hope not.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2018)

catfish said:


> I hope not.



At least we know it'll be shiny.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 23, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> shiny.



sh!ty


----------



## higgens (Apr 23, 2018)

Price just went way down


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 24, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=sHfQdQwRc8g&usg=AOvVaw0OZ_n0o1LnHWJYw6s8QNYG


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 24, 2018)

If you want an accurate evaluation, post pics. These guys know their stuff and are willing to help, but nobody's going to evaluate what they can't see.
The words "totally restored" are totally meaningless without pictures, because the term "restored" gets thrown around improperly all the time.
In order to truly be restored, it must be put back to the condition it was in when it left the factory. That means the right kind of paint, in the right colors, in the correct scheme. It means you don't chrome parts that were originally nickel or cad plated. It means all the correct parts, even the small ones, are present.  There's more to it, but you get the idea. 
If it's not put back 100% to factory specs, then it is not restored. It would be classified as refurbished or customized, and could potentially hurt the value quite a bit.
A true, quality restoration can be worth considerably more than one that was done incorrectly. 
There are simply too many variables, especially with a high end bike like a Skylark, to even try to put a price on it without pictures.
Do what you want, but taking 5 minutes to post some quality pictures is a small price to pay for the wealth of knowledge here on the CABE.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 24, 2018)

yes Jay81 is right take some pictures !!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 24, 2018)

Is this the bike?


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 24, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Is this the bike?
> 
> View attachment 794361




prob not, that's orig paint


----------



## halfatruck (Apr 24, 2018)

If it was done by Dale, it probably toast


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Boy's or girl's?



Mens version


----------



## Boris (Apr 24, 2018)

I know this is a drawing of a boy's bike, but does it look sort of like this? If so, probably around $2000-$2500.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 24, 2018)

Sounds like a fishing trip to me.


----------



## then8j (Apr 24, 2018)

I will give $1000.00 for it, bike unseen


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 24, 2018)

then8j said:


> I will give $1000.00 for it, bike unseen



$1001!


----------



## mike j (Apr 25, 2018)

....


----------

